
TSA to ease ban on pocketknives, golf clubs aboard U.S. planes - jessaustin
http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_22722138/tsa-ease-ban-pocketknives-golf-clubs-aboard-u
======
merubin75
But don't you dare try to use your iPod during takeoff! It could crash the
plane.

